# hi from nc =\



## fishstick41 (Apr 26, 2008)

hi im from north carlian i never had a mantid before a friend told me it was cool to keep them anyways can you guys tell me some hints for keeping them?

(i know i cant spell)


----------



## ABbuggin (Apr 26, 2008)

Hey, glad you came over here! I'll PM you tomorrow, waaayyyyyy too tired tonight.


----------



## fishstick41 (Apr 27, 2008)

lol i talk to u afther church lol im about to go to bed its 12:00 am =\


----------



## OGIGA (Apr 27, 2008)

Welcome! Just wanted to make sure, are you from North Carolina?


----------



## Rick (Apr 27, 2008)

Welcome. I am a neighbor. Try the search feature for your questions.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 27, 2008)

Welcome to the forum from OHIO! B)


----------



## fishstick41 (Apr 30, 2008)

yes im from nc =\


----------



## Sparky (Apr 30, 2008)

fishstick41 said:


> yes im from nc =\


lol [SIZE=14pt]*nc*[/SIZE] yeah just say that. :lol:


----------



## Andrew (Apr 30, 2008)

Seen you in the chat a few times already...welcome!


----------

